# Vine Grippies on stucco



## concrete effects (Jul 27, 2009)

What do you think is the best way to remove these are? I would like to avoid having to sand blast them off. Wire brushing but very time consuming. 

FYI: We low pressure wash with 10% and simple cherry.







,


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This thread might help.


----------



## concrete effects (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks.
It might be better if they give those areas a fresh coat of stucco. This home has been covered in this crap. I think it will make the final job look better.
It sound like it's almost impossiable to remove 100% from what i;ve been researching.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

They will not come off.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I always tell people not to let vines grow on their home. Some listen, some do not.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I always tell people not to let vines grow on their home. Some listen, some do not.


Me too Dean. They creep behind and can eventually end up inside.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Its been a while since I have done this and I dont think you will ever get 100% but if you get 90% the customer should be happy. If I remember right we sprayed the roots pool shock (Strong Solution - 1/2 lbs to gallon water). The chlorine in the product causes live roots to die and dry out and dead ones to dry out completely. It takes 2-4 applications in sunny weather (protect yourself well as both contain chlorine) and then use a stiff bristle brush and water to remove followed by a mild (low pressure) power wash. You may get 60% the first time and the rest with a 2nd attempt but it has to start with everything dry.

I think the reason it works is Chlorine causes wood (if used in heavier strengths) to dry out and crack. The little suckers that are on there are wood as well but this causes them to curl in a weakened state they pull from the surface.

Now I am no expert at this and if I remember I tried a number of things prior to pool shock and nothing worked until I tried it. I know that you shouldnt use bleach but I will be damned if I can remember why.

*Once you have it done tell the homeowner they need to maintain the area from those re-growing as they weaken the stucco by destroying the paint and allowing the stucco to absorb water from the stucco.*


----------



## Riteshraja (Sep 25, 2012)

Can you recommend someone to this type of repair in the 92688 area? We recently purchased a home which needed a lot of ivy removed and it has left us with a lot of these stickes shows in post #1.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Ivy footies! The worst! 
If 3m could figure out the secret they'd make a mint!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Is this "real" stucco (cement) and not EIFS? If it is, we've had good success with CAREFUL use of a propane torch. A quick pass over the area and the ashes brush off. We've used this on brick, poured concrete foundations, and stucco, but I'd test an inconspicuous area first to make sure that it didn't cause spalling.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

blow torch will burn them off


----------



## Riteshraja (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there a place on this forum to ask for recommendation on painters in the area? I am in the 92688 zip (Orange county).


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Riteshraja said:


> Is there a place on this forum to ask for recommendation on painters in the area? I am in the 92688 zip (Orange county).


Contact your local PDCA.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Contact your local PDCA.


http://findapainter.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Riteshraja (Sep 25, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> Contact your local PDCA.





straight_lines said:


> http://findapainter.com/ :thumbsup:


I appreciate both links and I will look into those. I find professionals who network - online or offline are better at their jobs so thats the reason I am looking for painters on painttalk.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

Riteshraja said:


> Is there a place on this forum to ask for recommendation on painters in the area? I am in the 92688 zip (Orange county).


I live the next town over from you in mission viejo..


----------



## Riteshraja (Sep 25, 2012)

johnny949 said:


> I live the next town over from you in mission viejo..


Pls contact me. Rpatel88 at gmail.com


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

nightmare!!!!

I always apply some roof mix and let it dwell overnight, then come in the next day and use the turbo nozzle on them.

Still takes forever...

What are you guys doing for artillary fungus during paint prep?

I mean NOTHING gets them off except elbow grease....If its low I have a brush and wipe them off. Pressure and chems seems to have a minimal affect...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got a bunch I'm planning to scrape, and then put a coat of peelbond over in an attempt to "smooth" them out some.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Worked pretty good IMO

peelbond doesn't seal the organics in the footies though, so some (minor) burn-throughs.

I thought about taking before/during/after pics....but once I got started, it was on.

(I was on a ladder and the camera was in the truck, on the other side of the house)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Worked pretty good IMO
> 
> peelbond doesn't seal the organics in the footies though, so some (minor) burn-throughs.
> 
> ...


You should try ice:jester:


----------



## rpepaint (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Gough. That's a great idea to burn them off. I've wrestled with those little creeps for years and it never occured to me to burn them off. Wouldn't want the customer to catch us doing that but still a great idea. RPEPAINT.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> blow torch will burn them off


Yep, I use my Millwaukee heat gun and a wire brush.:thumbup:


----------

